# Holandi Piranha????



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Keep in mind I'm in alaska so think about that when you hear these crazy prices. I was just in the LFS and there were 3 of these little dudes. Around 3 inches long. They would hit the glass and chase your finger. They were called Holandi Piranhas. These look just like good old red bellies to me or even super reds. Just wondering what census is on these guys. They want $80 a piece which I think is fricking crazy. Let me know please!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I would almost guarantee they arent hollandi, no telling what they could be, they are probually just using an old id method, or the supplier did and told them that...


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Just curious, but why would you say they aren't???? I can go and take pics to post for id. Just curious why they probably aren't is all. Are they rare or????


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

here you go


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

there not holandi, if they were theyd be 500+ dollars, not 80. its prolly a rhom, and a rhom that size should be in its own tank and around $30. holandi if i remember have never been kept in a aquarium, there that rare


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

take a couple of good pictures following the guidlines in the piranha ID forum and then post there so Frank can help you out.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

they could be eigenmanni, 80 for 3" isnt bad price, i just got a 1" at 20


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

If they look like nattereri, chances are they are just mislabled nattereri. Not really that unusual.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

As a matter of fact they do look like Reds. The only odd thing is that they are super fu%^&ing aggressive. They ram the crap out of the tank when you put your hand close. I saw some golds being of spilos and then saw these. I just bought 6 piraya and 1 gold rhom from pedro. So naturally I was shocked when I saw a breed I've never heard of. They look almost like the new guys pedro has, I forget the name but they look like reds but have a shorter jaw and a really ugly face, they start with an "M" but can't remember. Anyhow they look like them but.... I shall post some pics tomm so you guys can help me out. If they turn out to be real, then they don't know what they have. They are right around the 2" to 3" in size. If they are real and anyone wants them I can buy them and and send to you if you want. I don't care about making money, I simply don't have the tank space and if someone has been looking for them I'll jus buy them at the price they have them and take a picture proving it and then just reimburse me the price and shipping. Thnaks!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

If they look like reds they could be sanchezi, who knows hard to say without picture.

I was just giving you the heads up that 99.999% they were not hollandi.

that opefe link was posted, pretty muc after reading the info and there, and only ever seeing that George picture of possibly one, thats why I say they arent hollandi.

To many old common names are still used, your lfs was probually told they were hollandi, or they saw a picture in piranha book that was mislabeled....


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

View attachment 64108
ehhh, they look like reds but you can tell they aren't. The look ALOT like these guys but they are girthier if that's a word. Just odd looking I'll get some pics up today of the ones I'm talking about, for now though these are what the look alot like.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

bump


----------



## Buff Canuk (Nov 29, 2004)

thats one ugly ass fish


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Wheres the pictures????????


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> Wheres the pictures????????:nod:
> [snapback]1053295[/snapback]​


Lol trying dude, I should have them tonight. I run my own business so sometimes it's hard to get out and about you know? Not to mention I had 2 employees leave today thus forcing me here ALL day and not allowing me to leave. I will get them


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> mashunter18 said:
> 
> 
> > Wheres the pictures????????:nod:
> ...


Yeah actually I do what you mean, since I run my own company also....


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Then you know as well as I it's good and bad.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Buff Canuk said:


> thats one ugly ass fish
> [snapback]1053100[/snapback]​


huh, that medinai is f'n beautiful. its prolly a rhom or sanchezi


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Pics would make it much easier to identify.

If you think they look like red-bellies, though, they probably are. The high price would just be the shipping and processing costs from getting the fish to Alaska passed on to the buyer.


----------

